# Lathe turning speeds



## palmbeachkingston (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Is there a chart somewhere that shows RPM speeds when turning hardwood or softwood.... Wet wood or dry wood?
Thanks so much!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

No chart that I know of, but here is the general rule of thumb that I was taught. diameter of work piece x RPM = between 6000-9000. So safe to turn a 3" diameter spindle from between 2000-3000 rpm, etc. Don't know if green or dry matters. Out of round obviously matters.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> No chart that I know of, but here is the general rule of thumb that I was taught. diameter of work piece x RPM = between 6000-9000. So safe to turn a 3" diameter spindle from between 2000-3000 rpm, etc. Don't know if green or dry matters. Out of round obviously matters.


This would perhaps be better if you had posted in the Woodturning forum.

For non-US readers, rule of thumb is
diameter (in inches) x RPM = 6,000 - 9,000

You may be thinking about charts which may be part of a lathe manual.

This is the chart from my NOVA DVR XP manual. No difference between wet or green, hardwood or softwood.

Green wood turns easier, may be able to take a deeper cut.

Whatever the speed, sharp tools help. If in doubt start slower and take light passes.


----------



## palmbeachkingston (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------

